# I'm Moving out of State and need to turn in my LTC



## jjames783

Hey guys. I am leaving the Bay state and was told by someone I need to inform the state that I need to turn in my LTC. What is the proper way to go about this so I don't get bit later on?


----------



## visible25

Your phrasing is confusing -unless I'm reading this incorrectly, you're asking you need to turn in LTC ID? I've never heard of that, only that if you do move out of state, you must inform your issuing town of your move. If you're asking about your guns, then I'd advise you call your department, and tell them of your move and ask they take your guns in


----------



## jjames783

visible25 said:


> Your phrasing is confusing -unless I'm reading this incorrectly, you're asking you need to turn in LTC ID? I've never heard of that, only that if you do move out of state, you must inform your issuing town of your move. If you're asking about your guns, then I'd advise you call your department, and tell them of your move and ask they take your guns in


I am referring to the card.


----------



## Goose

jjames783 said:


> Hey guys. I am leaving the Bay state and was told by someone I need to inform the state that I need to turn in my LTC. What is the proper way to go about this so I don't get bit later on?


Send your address change notifications via certified mail as required by MGL...and that's it. Your LTC will likely remain valid until expiration.

I'd love to see a citation in case law or MGL as to what happens with a LTC when someone moves outside of MA...because there isn't one.

This question comes up once a year or so. I had a friend move out of state and both his FID and LTC remained valid until they expired...at which point he never even attempted to renew them because he has no intention on ever moving back to this shithole and didn't want to pay the Commonwealth $100 a year to have them restrict an out of state LTC (if they even issued it) and then pretend that he was more dangerous than Speedbump and Flashbang put together.

That was a long sentence.

PS - While I'm at it...fuck SSPO too.


----------



## jjames783

In New Hampshire they are more second amendment friendly and do not require a license as long as I am a resident. Which I will be soon. There is no need for a LTC unless you want one for CCW which I do. Which is why I was asking on getting this done after I move and am no longer a resident. Also if I did this prior to that, and was transporting weapons unloaded I would most likely be in a world of hurt. As always I am trying to follow the law and I am just confused on what exactly it is here. I have everything registered that is here and am just trying to figure out what is the smoothest way to transition into a resident of another state without any issues with getting a license up there or if need be, a non-resident LTC down here.


----------



## jjames783

Goose said:


> Send your address change notifications via certified mail as required by MGL...and that's it. Your LTC will likely remain valid until expiration.
> 
> I'd love to see a citation in case law or MGL as to what happens with a LTC when someone moves outside of MA...because there isn't one.
> 
> This question comes up once a year or so. I had a friend move out of state and both his FID and LTC remained valid until they expired...at which point he never even attempted to renew them because he has no intention on ever moving back to this shithole and didn't want to pay the Commonwealth $100 a year to have them restrict an out of state LTC (if they even issued it) and then pretend that he was more dangerous than Speedbump and Flashbang put together.
> 
> That was a long sentence.
> 
> PS - While I'm at it...fuck SSPO too.


Thanks Goose! I am trying to stay legit. Ive heard stories about this state and how they will find any way to disarm and take away your rights. It's kind of saddening really. But hey, that's politics and the views of others who believe the lies they are told.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

jjames783 said:


> In New Hampshire they are more second amendment friendly and do not require a license as long as I am a resident. Which I will be soon. There is no need for a LTC unless you want one for CCW which I do. Which is why I was asking on getting this done after I move and am no longer a resident. Also if I did this prior to that, and was transporting weapons unloaded I would most likely be in a world of hurt. As always I am trying to follow the law and I am just confused on what exactly it is here. I have everything registered that is here and am just trying to figure out what is the smoothest way to transition into a resident of another state without any issues with getting a license up there or if need be, a non-resident LTC down here.


NH is awesome, MA sucks. Bought my first non-mass compliant weapons within the first month of moving here... One 6 days after I moved, with only my temp NH license.

14 days for P&R licensing in NH allows you to conceal and carry loaded in vehicle. Got mine in January. If they don't follow that law to the T, they can get jammed up.

I'm pretty sure my LTC is still sitting at WPD, as I moved just after I renewed it... Never picked it up... No intention of going back.


----------



## felony

I got my out of state NH LTC by filling out the application and mailing it in. Got it in a month. Even though I was on the job at the time I applied, I still felt it was better than relying on HR-218 for coverage. New Hampshire has open carry laws and is far more pro-gun then Mass.


----------



## mpd61

I would make the notifications to the town you're leaving, and the CHSB In Chelsea....Hang onto the LTC in case you come back within a few weeks/Months. Plus you'll have it to show the folks where you move to that you're one of the "chosen few".....


----------



## Goose

mpd61 said:


> I would make the notifications to the town you're leaving, and the CHSB In Chelsea....Hang onto the LTC in case you come back within a few weeks/Months. Plus you'll have it to show the folks where you move to that you're one of the "chosen few".....


That, plus it's nice to avoid the BS when you come down for whatever reason and don't want to leave the pistola at home.


----------



## Gun Sense

No you need not tell anyone if you are moving out of state, there is no statute in Ma. law that addresses it, if someone thinks that there is please educate me as to the section it is found......Please google Gun Sense #14 about change of address form pertaining to Ma. for more info.


----------



## Bloodhound

Gun Sense said:


> No you need not tell anyone if you are moving out of state, there is no statute in Ma. law that addresses it, if someone thinks that there is please educate me as to the section it is found......Please google Gun Sense #14 about change of address form pertaining to Ma. for more info.


Hopefully the OP hasn't waited 2.5 years to move while awaiting your reply.


----------



## Gun Sense

The answer is relevant for anyone else with the same question, at any time.


----------



## Treehouse413

Ch140 sec 129b &131

A cardholder shall notify the licensing authority that issued such firearms license, the chief of police into whose jurisdiction such cardholder moves, and the commissioner of the Department of Criminal Justice Information Services of any change of address within 30 days of its occurrence. Failure to notify any of these entities shall be cause for revocation or suspension of the license.

QUOTE="Gun Sense, post: 1018881, member: 49417"]No you need not tell anyone if you are moving out of state, there is no statute in Ma. law that addresses it, if someone thinks that there is please educate me as to the section it is found......Please google Gun Sense #14 about change of address form pertaining to Ma. for more info.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gun Sense

Treehouse413 said:


> Ch140 sec 129b &131
> 
> A cardholder shall notify the licensing authority that issued such firearms license, the chief of police into whose jurisdiction such cardholder moves, and the commissioner of the Department of Criminal Justice Information Services of any change of address within 30 days of its occurrence. Failure to notify any of these entities shall be cause for revocation or suspension of the license.
> 
> QUOTE="Gun Sense, post: 1018881, member: 49417"]No you need not tell anyone if you are moving out of state, there is no statute in Ma. law that addresses it, if someone thinks that there is please educate me as to the section it is found......Please google Gun Sense #14 about change of address form pertaining to Ma. for more info.


[/QUOTE]
That is only within the state, that does not address moving out of state.


----------



## Goose

Gun Sense said:


> The answer is relevant for anyone else with the same question, at any time.


No actually, it's not. How about looking up the law next time instead of reading a form?


----------



## Gun Sense

Goose said:


> No actually, it's not. How about looking up the law next time instead of reading a form?


Again, show the section in the law that has verbiage on going out of state with your LTC, a fact is a very hard thing to refute, finding anyone in this forum that can admit they are wrong seems to be even tougher. I will not keep beating a dead horse, there is NO verbiage to back you up yet you persist, wishful thinking does not win your argument, it is you that obviously does not under stand the law concerning change of address.


----------



## Goose

Gun Sense said:


> Again, show the section in the law that has verbiage on going out of state with your LTC, a fact is a very hard thing to refute, finding anyone in this forum that can admit they are wrong seems to be even tougher. I will not keep beating a dead horse, there is NO verbiage to back you up yet you persist, wishful thinking does not win your argument, it is you that obviously does not under stand the law concerning change of address.


Did you read all the posts in this thread? How about the fifth one from the top? Change of address notification is still required whether it is an in or out of state move. Where's the part in MGL that exempts a LTC or FID holder from notifying of a move if it is out of state?

If you want to keep giving illegal advice I can have kwflatbed fire up the ban bus for you. It's been a few years and he's eager to get back behind the wheel again.


----------



## Gun Sense

Goose said:


> Did you read all the posts in this thread? How about the fifth one from the top? Change of address notification is still required whether it is an in or out of state move. Where's the part in MGL that exempts a LTC or FID holder from notifying of a move if it is out of state?
> 
> If you want to keep giving illegal advice I can have kwflatbed fire up the ban bus for you. It's been a few years and he's eager to get back behind the wheel again.


There is Nothing that mentions OUT Of STATE, (again, show me that language).......Ma. has Zero jurisdiction over you when you leave, Ma. has Zero jurisdiction to tell police chiefs in other states what to do.....when you move its up to you to find out what is required of you to be in compliance in the state you moved into. You are hurt and angry that you have nothing to show in legal language, so you resort to name calling and attempting to belittle, Ha, are you a liberal?


----------



## Goose

Yes, there is no language covering an out of state move. Am I implying you should notify a police chief outside the Commonwealth? No, but if you want to keep your LTC valid until it expires, keep compliance with the law, and avoid having the licensing authority potentially suspend your LTC (which would then force you to answer the pesky question asking if you have ever had a LTC or firearms permit suspended, revoked, or denied as a yes for the rest of your life) - by all means, roll the dice. The Commonwealth maintains jurisdiction over your LTC even if you move to Mars.

The question was answered appropriately a long time ago.


----------

